# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update | Direct Read Codes / Read Cert (Without Root & Knox Safe)

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 12.**20.1001 
03/12/2016*   *Samsung module update*   *Added New Direct Read Codes And Direct Read Cert Method (Knox/Warranty Safe, Without Root):*  SM-G610F, SM-G610M, SM-G610Y, SM-N930F, SM-N930K, SM-N930L, SM-N930S, SM-P585, SM-P585M, SM-P585Y, SM-P585N0SM-G930F, SM-G930W8, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G935F, SM-G935W8, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935SSM-G928I, SM-G928F, SM-G928G, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928A, SM-G928W8, SM-G928C, SM-G928T, SM-G9287, SM-G9287CSM-N920I, SM-N920F, SM-N920G, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920A, SM-N920W8, SM-N920C, SM-N920T, SM-N9208SM-J200G, SM-J200GU, SM-J200F, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y, SM-J200BT, SM-G550FY, SM-G5500, SM-G389FSM-J120F, SM-J120G, SM-J120FN, SM-J120ZN, SM-J120M, SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120W, SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8, SM-J321AZSM-T377W, SM-T377A, SM-T377T, SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715Y, SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815Y, SM-T817, SM-T817W, SM-T817T, SM-T817ASM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310Y, SM-A310FD, SM-A310N0, SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510Y, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A5108SM-A7108, SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710Y, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710S, SM-G903M, SM-G903W, SM-T677, SM-T677A, SM-T585SM-J710F, SM-J710FQ, SM-J710MN, SM-J710GN, SM-J710K, SM-J7108 *Use the "Direct Read Codes" and "Direct Read Cert" button*      __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## SIMOHUNTER

L333333Z

----------

